# Aggressive(ish) golden puppy?



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

what's a jelly roll? If you're doing an alpha roll, you're gonna hear from people a lot more experienced than I am about why that's not a really good idea.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What is yellyroll...? I am sorry, I meant to say welcome to the forum. But your post is a bit confusing. My puppy is about the same age as yours, so I try to compare the both. Liza barks and growls, however, she wags her tail while she is doing it, so I am not worried about it, yet. She attacks my older Golden because she gets away with it, and jumps on the Yorkies of our neighbors, but backs down when they roll on their back. 
Couldn't she just be trying to work out how things work in doggy life? The fact that she has drawn blood is concerning, but she doesn't seems 'mean', I mean, Liza bears her teeth all the time...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

No more 'jelly rolls'. You are creating and anxious and stressed puppy that is 'venting' her fears and frustration on other dogs who she sees as good 'targets'. Do not think of your pup as 'dominant', no dog seeks to take over a human- especially not a puppy. Remember she is a young dog who has no idea what you want - it is your job to teach her 'nicely'.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi~!

What's a jellyroll!? I'm curious.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

*Jellyroll*

Sorry for not being clear. The jellyroll is quite simple and not very frightening to our puppy. It is not a New Skete alpha roll. There is no discipline involved in it except to convince the puppy to learn to relax in your control. Sorry if I confused you.

The intent is to put the puppy, gently, on her back until she relaxes. 

I've seen ridgebacks get their knickers in a twist the first time it is done. Maddie didn't seem overly concerned the first time. 

It is to teach a gentle form of submission. Maddie even likes it now. This is not a very good photo as I'm taking it myself holding the dang camera. As you can see she is not particularly distressed. 

What I am seeing is not tail-wagging fun. She is serious (as much as a ball of fluff can be). Enough so that the trainers pull her off.

Yes, she needs to learn how to behave with other dogs. I'm thinking about putting her in a half-day doggie day care (monitored and with appropriate other dogs) to help her learn how to play.

So, okay, let's call her 'confident' rather than dominant. Which she is. I don't see her as anxious.

The trainers have commented on her confidence. It can be a lovely trait.

I think what is notable for me is that she never seems to take the submissive role in play. 

Thanks for your thoughts. This is my second golden.

Gwen


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like an exercise we did with our dog in basic obedience, it was simply holding the them on our legs and rub their belly until they relaxed, there was no force involved.

I think if you are not comfortable with the level of play Daisy is getting up to, you are perfectly right to put a stop to it. You can teach her what is acceptable play and what you won't allow. My puppy is about 14 months old now, and sometimes I do stop her when she gets to wound up and rough playing.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks. Yes, we are intervening when it gets rough. I forgot to mention that my husband got a nasty puncture wound separating her from a dog when Maddie was only 11 weeks old. 

We are working on this. I just wondered if any of you had had experience with this kind of behavior in this young a pup.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

A lot more members would see this if you posted something like this in the main forum page. You are not getting that much traffic here so I suggest you post there about this, too.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the head's up. Maddie is doing way better lately. I'm waiting for puppy school to start up to see how she does with other dogs her size again. Large dogs she is doing well with.


----------

